# Cool for Equitation



## horsechic816 (Feb 9, 2009)

Woah...sorry the pic is soooo huge. Also, let me know if anyone else has tried them and whether you like them or not!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Isn't that sort of defeating the purpose of why riders in eq classes ride with heels down? Doesn't riding with your heels down mean you have great balance and weight in your feet, so adding these to your boots is definitely not helping yourself out and a good judge should be looking at overall balance not cosmetic things like a heel that is jammed down? If a rider can ride balanced and with an independent seat with a level heel then it shouldn't matter how "deep" their heel is down.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd have to agree with Pintopony on this one. Its an interesting idea... but the whole purpose of equitation is that form fits function. You don't push your heels down to be pretty, you do it because with your weight down into your heels you are in the most secure and balanced position. I'm thinking it would actually hurt your leg then help it. And, how unnatural is that going to feel when you're riding? They look like they're almost an inch and a half thick! that just sounds uncomfortable to me, ESP when walking around! Plus, your boots wouldn't fit properly. In the long run i think you'd only be hurting yourself. Yes, I used cliffnotes all through high school  but i'm not a fan of short cuts or gimmicky products.


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

i think i would go crazy riding with those.


----------



## horsechic816 (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks for the advice! i haven't shown in them yet...but i did try riding in them yesterday and i was super surprised at how comfortable they are. i thought they might feel crappy too...but they don't! 

also, i totally hear what you're saying about needing to be a balanced rider, and i still put weight in my heels (you obviously have to or your foot would slide around in the stirrup anyways) but it just helps to accentuate the result.

i just know a few people who use EquiHeels and it has helped them in their Eq classes as well. anyhow, i'll keep you guys posted when my show season starts


----------



## TQFgirl (Feb 2, 2009)

They look pretty cool but how do they help you keep your heel down??


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I think there kinda cool. =] I'm not sure what I would think of them after riding with them though . . . . . .


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

TQFgirl said:


> They look pretty cool but how do they help you keep your heel down??


They dont. They just make it look like your heel is down.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I really don't like it, it doesn't seem right, and I would think it would be outlawed.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't like this at all.


----------

